

Website rents female coplayers to lonely gamers - Kliment
http://www.aolnews.com/tech/article/website-gamecrush-sells-female-companionship-to-lonely-gamers/19653951

======
Udo
I don't see how this is different from any other webcam prostitution racket,
apart from the fact that it's ostensibly not about sex (which I doubt).

